# Peter Cawdron - All Books for Free



## ralphkern (Oct 6, 2017)

Super and special offer. One of my favourite authors, Peter Cawdron turns 50 this weekend. So firstly happy birthday to him. But also, this means he has released all of his books for free. This is the perfect time to give his stuff a go. If you do, please thank him by leaving a review, I'm sure he'll appreciate it as they're the lifeblood for indy authors.

While they're ALL worth picking up - these, for me, are great places to start. 

My Sweet Satan - A deliciously spooky, bang up to date take on first contact. Almost a retelling of 2001, but for our times. (Also, and I only realized this recently, a 'sidequel' to the critically acclaimed Retrogade)

Xenophobia - Wow, just wow. Probably my favourite PC, and certainly in my top 3 books EVER. A journey through a war torn country in the midst of aliens arriving on Earth. Beautifully written and thoughtful. Action packed, but increadibly intelligent.

Anomaly - Just how do you speak to something millions of years more advanced than us?
Please, pick up at least one. It won't cost you a bean. 

Amazon.com: Peter Cawdron: Books, Biography, Blog, Audiobooks, Kindle


----------



## ratsy (Oct 6, 2017)

I grabbed a couple that I didnt have. I've read a couple of his books, My Sweet Satan, which was one of the best things ever, and Mars Endeavor ( which is now renamed Retrograde ). Peter is an amazing author, and I was lucky to have a story of his in Explorations: First Contact!

Anyone and everyone needs to grab some of these and give Peter a try. 

Ralph, after that comment, I need to read Xenophobia after I clear off the currently started ones.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 6, 2017)

Sounds good, but currently only appears to apply to Amazon.com?


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Oct 6, 2017)

Thank for the heads up, Ralph! 

To anyone who uses Audible.com, I was able to add the audiobook for two of these for only $1.99 each, when I picked up the free e-book, at Amazon.com (sorry, don't know what's happening at Amazon UK). 

The two I found with the Audible discount were:

What We Left Behind & All Our Tomorrows. (I also picked up the e-book of My Sweet Satan; there was no link to a discounted audiobook for this one, though, so either there isn't an audio book, or it's not discounted to $1.99...I'd guess).

New, discounted (or free!) books, yay!


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 6, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> Sounds good, but currently only appears to apply to Amazon.com?


He has several, but not all, going free as eBooks on Amazon UK.

Any recommendations for a good starting point?

Free UK ones I can see are: Anomaly, Freefall, Starship Mine, Xenophobia, Feedback, My Sweet Satan, Hello World, Welcome to the Occupied States of America, Maelstrom, Trixie and Me, Little Green Men, The Road to Hell, All Our Tomorrows, What We Left Behind


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 6, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> Sounds good, but currently only appears to apply to Amazon.com?


On the right hand side of the screen in the window on Amazon.com is a link to continue shopping on UK Amazon. Clicking this should take you to the UK shop where you can download for free.


----------



## ralphkern (Oct 6, 2017)

Any of the above three are awesome, as is pretty much everything else he's written. They're all standalones (My Sweet Satan and Retrograde are set in the same universe but don't really reference each other and can be read independently - it's only Easter Eggs between the two). 

Xenophobia is one of my fave books ever. My review is here:

Quality Self-Published Work Review

It is based in the present. 

If you want something on a spaceship, My Sweet Satan is fantastic, kind of like a modern spooky 2001. The thought of flying out to investigate an object far from home transmitting a message saying 'I want to live and die for you, Satan.'... well, shudder. The tension really builds to a cresendo.

Anomaly is more like Contact, again set in the present. Again, awesome and I believe his most popular book.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh, my bad - here's the Peter Cawdron page on Amazon UK - along with free Kindle versions:
Amazon.co.uk: Peter Cawdron: Books, Biogs, Audiobooks, Discussions


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 6, 2017)

Cheers for this. Downloaded a few, although given my current reading speed it'll be half-past dead before I start them...


----------

